# White spots in frozen breast milk: Fat or freezer burn?



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a stash of EBM in plastic bags in the back of my freezer that are about 3 months old. When I moved them recently, I noticed white spots within the milk. A Google search (unreliable, I know) resulted in many similar stories but two opinions: simply fat separation or "milk gone bad." So I thought I'd pose it to the experts here. Anyone know for certain what they may be and whether the milk is safe for consumption? I haven't thawed any yet to know if it has a strange odor. I'm planning to use them one day this week when DD is at Gramma's.

THANKS!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

creamy white spots are from cream. they'll appear on one side of the bag (whatever side is on top) more than the other side. when you defrost it, just make sure you squish the bag thoroughly to mix all the fat in - it'll tend to separate anyway, but try.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

If stored properly than more likely than not it is fat. Frozen milk rarely spoils unless you've had it in really substandard conditions or you have that weird soapy/lipase problem and even that really isn't spoiling.


----------



## kgreenemama (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the reassurance. I was worried that I'd done all the pumping for naught. Much appreciated!


----------

